# Chile.....Paradise on Earth!!!



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)

Chile is a 4,330 kilometres long country located in South America. Its territory is larger than the combined areas of the United Kingdom, Greece, Hungary, Portugal, Austria, the Netherlands, Switzerland and Belgium!

Due to its shape, Chile presents a lot of different climates, so that's why you can find the driest desert in the world along with the largest glaciers fields in the world outside of Antarctica and Greenland in the same country!

It's not only the most developed country in Latin America, it also has one of the most amazing landscapes anywhere!


----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)

Now I will post literally hundreds of pictures of Chile!!


----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## term2000 (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## felip (Apr 7, 2010)

Near Futaleufu river


Desembocadura Rio Futaleufu - Patagonia Chilena by Noelegroj( De regreso y poniendome al dia), on Flickr


----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## lamb1 (Aug 25, 2012)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8058034091/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8058032782/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8061395252/in/photostream/
Avenida Independencia, Punta Arenas - Independencia Av., Punta Arenas









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8061409109/in/photostream/
Vista panorámica de Punta Arenas - Panoramic view of Punta Arenas









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8061413275/in/photostream/
Monumento a Hernando de Magallanes, Punta Arenas - Monument to Ferdinand of Magellan, Punta Arenas









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8061447147/in/photostream/
Vista hacia el sur de Punta Arenas - Southbound view of Punta Arenas









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8061444065/in/photostream/
Cerro de la Cruz, Punta Arenas - Punta Arenas' lookout hill


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8118022900/in/photostream/
Fuerte Bulnes, Punta Arenas









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8122862697/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8117999403/in/photostream/
Estancia Cerro Guido, Torres del Paine









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8118000943/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8118012546/in/photostream/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taking in the View by intagliodragon, on Flickr


CIMG0368 by mar_puente, on Flickr


CIMG0366 by mar_puente, on Flickr


Andes bird trip from Santiago, Chile by FRED WALES, on Flickr


Ruta a Mendoza by Gabriela Andrea Silva Hormazabal, on Flickr


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

^^ Excellent photos. :cheers:


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

More pics!

Roja Lagoon
Arica y Parinacota Region









Expedicion_a_laguna_roja-18 por luzmotiv fotografía, en Flickr

Valle de la Luna
Antofagasta Region









Valle de la Luna por HaroldoHorta, en Flickr

Salar de Atacama
Antofagasta Region









Laguna Tebenquiche por Pablo Santa María, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Ñuble River
Biobío Region









Fotografía Aérea

Marble Caves
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region









Sitio oficial de Turismo de Chile

Pía Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region









Glaciar Pía por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

The Red lagoon is amaaazingg !!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great photos! what cause the blood like water?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tandem Alberto Orlandini by SkydiveAndes, on Flickr



Tandem Alberto Orlandini by SkydiveAndes, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tandem Alberto Orlandini by SkydiveAndes, on Flickr


Tandem Máximo Ossio by SkydiveAndes, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

cometa desde el desierto de chile by Deseckstyle, on Flickr


2012 baila niños (chile)- 2176 by nelmelero1, on Flickr


----------



## stresss (Jan 11, 2010)

Rio Magico, Cochiguaz


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> Great photos! what cause the blood like water?


Acquire that color because of the algae that have that hue due to the minerals and high temperatures of the place.


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Santiago
Santiago Metropolitan Region









Santiago por Schuno_Sam, en Flickr​


----------



## rakeshkumar (Dec 13, 2012)

wow this is really a paradise..Today I feel m missing something..I have to visit this country for sure..its an awesome place..


----------



## Kaplan (Jul 29, 2003)

Flawless! Beauty everywhere! Keep posting pics!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm glad you like it, _Kaplan_ and _rakeshkumar_!.
More photos on the next page.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Post Dinner Stroll by karlsbad, on Flickr


Du Pont by karlsbad, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chilean Vineyards by karlsbad, on Flickr


Santo Domingo by karlsbad, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Andes by ivanlfm, on Flickr
Farellones, Santiago, Chile


É os bode mé by ivanlfm, on Flickr
Salamanca, Coquimbo, Chile


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Parasita by ivanlfm, on Flickr


Tarde by ivanlfm, on Flickr
Los Vilos, Coquimbo, Chile


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Landscape Chile by @Doug88888, on Flickr


Chile llamas by @Doug88888, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning, beautiful....thanks YF. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Paine Grande by Worldtraveller, on Flickr
Autumn at Torres del Paine National Park - few hikers on the trails but the risk of bad weather is high. I got lucky and had a calm clear day for a hike up the Valle Frances.



Moonset by Worldtraveller, on Flickr
With Jupiter alongside it, the Moon sinks below the horizon as seen from Paranal.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Estadio Nacional by Worldtraveller, on Flickr


Crepuscular rays by Worldtraveller, on Flickr
Shadows of clouds stretch across the sky during a rare cloudy sunset at Paranal


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Noche de las Estrellas by Worldtraveller, on Flickr
Public talk about astronomy in Chile, which took place on top of Cerro San Cristóbal with all its spectacular views over Santiago.


Moonset and halo over Paranal by Worldtraveller, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thanks for sharing these images, _Yellow Fever_.

Road to Río Grande
Antofagasta Region









Camino a Río Grande por Carlos_Díaz, en Flickr

Near Puma Lodge
Libertador General Bernardo O'Higgins Region









Spuren im Schnee por Stefan Joller, en Flickr

Pía Glacier
Magallanes y la Antártica Chilena Region









Even those who don't believe in God por Geoff Wise, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Puerto Octay
Los Lagos Region









Puerto Octay por Andrés Vargas, en Flickr









Puerto Octay por germanoenchile, en Flickr









Osorno por Joe Dunckley, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Ollagüe Volcano
Antofagasta Region









Volcán Ollagüe por lapfeiffer, en Flickr

Ojos del Salado Volcano
Atacama Región









Ojos del Salado por SteveByrnePhoto, en Flickr

San José Volcano
Metropolitana de Santiago Region









Sin título por Cristian Retamal Yañez, en Flickr​


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

No words to describe such a blessed country. :drool:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

wowoww


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
I appreciate your comments.

Palena River
Los Lagos Region









Patagonia Norte por Girovai.com, en Flickr

San Pedro River
Los Lagos Region









Rio San Jorge por Javier Garcia A., en Flickr

Maullín River
Los Lagos Region









Navegando en el Rio Maullin - Llanquihue (Chile) por Noelegroj, en Flickr​


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

San Manuel Lagoon
Araucanía Region









Laguna Escondida por DGTX, en Flickr

Panguipulli Lake
Los Ríos Region









Bote Celeste por Alfredo Santamaria, en Flickr

Dolphins at Puerto Raúl Marín Balmaceda
Aysén del General Carlos Ibáñez del Campo Region









toninas por lapfeiffer, en Flickr​


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ the last one is awesome!


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

^^
Thank you for visiting the thread, _Yellow Fever_.

Pullinque Lake
Los Ríos Region









Sin título por Maulon!, en Flickr

Casablanca Volcano
Los Lagos Region









Cráter Volcán Casablanca por Cámara de Turismo Osorno, en Flickr

Near Ancud
Los Lagos Region









Cerca de Ancud por nabulwing, en Flickr​


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Such a wonderful country on planet !!!

I been to Chile by the cruise ship last january to Arica,Valparaiso,Vina del mar,Puerto mount,Puerto Varras,Frutillar,Punta Arenas,Seno Otway,Strait of Magellan,Darwin channel,Cape horn. i am so in love with Chile and will be back again this month to Santiago so do you have any good places to visit ?
I will stay there for a month !!!!

PS. since i been travel to 24 countries Chile is rank among my top 5 fav !!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images from Chile, paradise indeed.....thanks Vasthrash.


----------

